# Playing online m3u video



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 20, 2021)

In chromium and firefox, I'm unable to play videos smoothly from web sites that use that format. Click on any of the highlight videos from here as an example. Note that the ads that play beforehand work just fine. It's only after the ads play through, and you get to the actual game video, that the issue arises.

I've read that multimedia/vlc can play these but I don't know how to make browsers use that.

Of course, I'm assuming I'm not the only one with this issue.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 20, 2021)

qutebrowser renders the video correctly. Falkon does not render.


----------

